# Guess It's True...



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Rabbits *DO* multiply quick!

Started with two and we're up to 17, at the moment. Looking at having a dozen or so more soon as I can. I planned on cutting more today, but got a call from a schoolmate whose father in-law had his tax preparer call and cancel on him because of Coruna. *smh* The panic is unbelievable. The white bunnies in the back are getting their faces and drawers painted on tonight. 

Here's the Ring Dishes, too. I'm calling them my "Folk Art" Ring Dishes, since I couldn't get them smooth as I would like and the way the stain took to them. I used conditioner on them twice, but still got some unevenness. Oh well. Part of the appeal of hand-crafted, I hope. Still need to use some sort of polish to get them to shine, but this is where I am on them.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Those look great! I wouldn't worry about the uneven stain, I didn't notice it. But you might need to teach those bunnies about social distancing! 🙂


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you do some really fine work Barb...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pro4824 said:


> Those look great! I wouldn't worry about the uneven stain, I didn't notice it.


adds character...
I didn't see it either...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice job, Barb...very professional...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great work Barb , you’ve been a busy lady. We’re going to start calling you the Energizer Bunny


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Great work Barb , you’ve been a busy lady. We’re going to start calling you the Energizer Bunny


Hardly. Lookin to make a few bucks. Wanna finish the insulation in the workshop.


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Everything looks great Barb especially the ring dishes. I like the hand made look of them.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Nice job, Barb...very professional...


Yeah, right... but thanks for the compliment. As long as they sell. My work is far from professional.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look great Barb.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good going, Barb, I hope they all sell so you can make another batch.
HErb


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

Very nicely done! I like those "ring' bowls/dishes - thanks for sharing your projects


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Barb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

They all look great


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Now if I can sell them all...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Bad news, Barb: Ken ate five of the Easter eggs! 

Nice stuff, you should easily sell those.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

They look great Barb . I just ordered all the stuff for making toys for our next two shows. Got a message on FB that they have been canceled. I guess I will have them ready for next Easter. We just came off a show this weekend it was a Rodeo I thought it was going to cancel too but thankful that they got it off. We were down in sales but better than nothing. Good luck to all during these trying times.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Bad news, Barb: Ken ate five of the Easter eggs!
> 
> Nice stuff, you should easily sell those.


Good thing they aren't chocolate :lol: they're glittery plastic eggs from Dollar Tree. Gonna get a couple Cadbury Eggs to see how well they fit in there.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

roxanne562001 said:


> They look great Barb . I just ordered all the stuff for making toys for our next two shows. Got a message on FB that they have been canceled. I guess I will have them ready for next Easter. We just came off a show this weekend it was a Rodeo I thought it was going to cancel too but thankful that they got it off. We were down in sales but better than nothing. Good luck to all during these trying times.


The panic in our Nation is a crock. Yes; you need to be careful. Yes; you need to keep your hands washed. To quote a guy on FB: "It's not the Corona Virus that's scary. It's how brainwashed and easily manipulated the masses of people can become!"

Glad you were able to go to the craft show over the weekend. I'm just getting things together to have on hand, period. My boards of things I want to make on Pinterest and Etsy are getting out of control at this point :lol: Ken is gonna ban me from there, pretty soon :lol:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice Barb. If you make them too perfect, they won't look hand made anymore.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Keep up the good work and great posts. All the best for the sales.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The ring dishes look good finished Barb and I do like the designs, great idea.


----------

